# Epic coming-of-age fantasy: two book 1's on sale, another series complete!



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

December 4th, 2020 update:

In celebration of the publishing of the conclusion to my second epic coming of age fantasy series, I placed the first book of both series' on sale at $0.99 cents:

Arcane (The Arinthian Line, book 1) - normally $3.99

Burden's Edge (Fury of a Rising Dragon) - normally $4.99

Enjoy the adventure 

Sever

=================================================

Well, I've now published 1.48 million words in five years, spread over eight books and two series', and I've been doing it as a full-time author for just over four of those years. So if you're into coming-of-age fantasy similar to Harry Potter, the first book in my debut series might be for you. And if you've been reading since the beginning, the latest book, Mercy's Trial, just launched.

Anyway, I wanted to thank everyone in the community for the amazing support you've shown me throughout all these years. Without you, I never would have had a career to begin with.

And to the curious budding authors reading this, I can't emphasize how invaluable the following pinned post is, which has some best-of advice (scroll down to the section titled "Useful Threads for authors"):

FAQs, Rules, and Tips for Users of the Writers' Cafe is in the Writer's Cafe.

All my best,

Sever

===================ORIGINAL POST:=====================

Hello everyone! I usually hang out in the writer's cafe, but recently published my first book, which I am excited to present here 

*JAN 26th UPDATE:* Arcane hit the bestseller charts about two and a half weeks after release, climbing as high as #1 in the UK and USA in fantasy coming of age. It's still in the top ten as of today. I cannot express how grateful I am to the readers, and especially those of you coming from kboards 



_*Warlocks before their time ...
*_
Fourteen-year-old Augum and friends Bridget and Leera dream of becoming warlocks. But with a kingdom in total chaos, it will take courage, sacrifice, and an iron will to make that dream come true.

The Lord of the Legion, a vicious tyrant, has overthrown the king in a relentless and murderous quest for seven mythic artifacts--and Augum's mentor, the legendary Anna Atticus Stone, possesses one. While Augum struggles with demons from a painful childhood, a betrayal puts him, his friends, and his mentor through a harrowing ordeal that threatens to destroy them all ... and change the course of history.

_Arcane_, the debut novel in the fantasy adventure series _The Arinthian Line_, follows three friends as they navigate an ancient abandoned castle, endure grueling training, challenge old mysteries, and learn that a bond forged in tragedy might just be the only thing to save them from a ruthless enemy.

_If you have any questions, message me or leave a post here; I'll be subscribed to this post. Thank you kindly _

Arcane on Amazon | Arcane on Goodreads


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

A little bit of good news

Arcane hit Amazon best-selling list in three subgenres. Yesterday it was:

#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Fantasy & Magic > Coming of Age
#18 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age
#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Fantasy & Magic > Sword & Sorcery

and in the UK, it climbed up to #2 in Kindle Store > Books > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Fantasy & Magic > Coming of Age

Planning on releasing book 2 in early Feb. If anyone reading this is interested in following my progress, sign up to my mailing list or head on over to www.severbronny.com 

All my best to you and those you love!


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Well it's been near four weeks since release, and in that time, Arcane hit the #1 spot in the UK and the USA in the Fantasy children's coming of age genre. I took a few screenshots knowing nothing can last. But what a thrill and a surprise it was to see my work a few paces behind Harry Potter on one of those charts.

Yep, nothing lasts, and everything we own is on loan, paid for with the time we put in on this earth. We can't take anything with us beyond that final moment. All that's left is the pleasure of the ups and downs of life.

Happy holidays, my invisible friends


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Arcane recently hit its highest rank yet last night--out of over 3.5 million books it ranked 1687, hitting #1, #8, and #9 in its respective fantasy genres.

Books 2 and 3 are already complete and undergoing final editing.


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Arcane continues to be in the top 10 in its genre, which is an amazing thing that I cannot express enough gratitude for. Book 2 is scheduled for a Feb 21st release. Aside from that, I'm awfully tired from editing it all day, and answering email, etc etc. If you're reading this, hello and goodbye for the night


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Sequel coming soon:

Augum, Bridget and Leera only want to study new spells and make their legendary mentor proud. But when she unexpectedly departs on a crucial quest, they run afoul of a devious old witch and are forced to make a hasty getaway—straight into the hands of a notorious maniac known as the Blade of Sorrows.

Prisoners of the Blade and his sadistic apprentice, the trio must face their greatest challenge yet: escape using nothing but an ancient spell with some nasty side effects. But more than their lives are at stake, for an entire kingdom’s hopes rest with their mentor—and she’s heading for a deadly trap.

RIVEN (The Arinthian Line, Book 2) is the sequel to the fantasy coming of age adventure ARCANE (The Arinthian Line, Book 1).


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Introducting ...










Augum, Bridget and Leera want only to study new spells and make their legendary mentor proud. But when she unexpectedly departs on a crucial quest, they run afoul of a devious old witch and are forced to make a hasty getaway-straight into the hands of a notorious maniac known as the Blade of Sorrows.

Prisoners of the Blade and his sadistic apprentice, the trio must face their greatest challenge yet: escape using nothing but an ancient spell with some nasty side effects. But more than their lives are at stake, for an entire kingdom's hopes rest with their mentor-and she's heading for a deadly trap.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TUZYWXM


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Audiobook negotiations underway! 

Also, here's a picture of my cat:

https://www.facebook.com/authorseverbronny/photos/a.848067531902756.1073741829.848062535236589/931607540215421/?type=1&theater


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Audio book will be narrated by Grammy winner Stefan Rudnicki. Slated for release Aug 19th, 2015.


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Book 3 launched:


----------



## AnonWriter (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow gorgeous covers! Congrats on Book 3 and all your much deserved success


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Awww thank you so much, Emily


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

It gives me great pleasure to announce the release of the audiobook version of Arcane (The Arinthian Line, Book 1), narrated by Grammy winning narrator Stefan Rudnicki (Ender's Game, etc).

Purchase / listen to a sample HERE


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Just wanted to let you know the first book in the series will be free for the first time ever, for a very limited time (until Monday, Oct 19th, 2015). LINK.


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

How was everyone's new year? Let's kick things off on my end with something new--my first public podcast interview! Aldus Baker celebrates his 50th Fantasy podcast by interviewing me.

Enjoy 

UPDATE ON BOOK 4:

Book 4 of The Arinthian Line has just undergone another major edit, and is on track to be released within about a month's time. I wanted to sincerely thank each and everyone of you for your kind patience.

I could have updated you guys more, but I've been very busy with book 4. It's the largest one yet, completely packed with story and adventure. It has quite the emotional ending, leading nicely into book 5, which I'll be starting next ASAP. I'm very proud of this work, and can't wait for you to read it!

All my love to you and yours,

Sever


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Book 1 is available for free until midnight tonight


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Long overdue update!


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Updated to reflect the fact that Arcane is on sale for $0.99 until Feb 1st.


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

December 4th, 2020 update:

In celebration of the publishing of the conclusion to my second epic coming of age fantasy series, I placed the first book of both series' on sale at $0.99 cents:

Arcane (The Arinthian Line, book 1) - normally $3.99

Burden's Edge (Fury of a Rising Dragon) - normally $4.99

Enjoy the adventure 

*1809


----------

